# Google- IPO sector hit by market volatility - Financial Times



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*IPO sector hit by market volatility**Financial Times*Ironwood Pharmaceuticals of the US, which is developing a treatment for chronic constipation and *irritable bowel syndrome*, priced its IPO at $11.25 per *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

